# Mounted ducks



## Booner Killa (Feb 7, 2007)

Dad and I went to the taxidermist on Sat with a boat load of ducks to get mounted. My dad has 14 mounted right now I think and he took 10  more on Sat. We took 17 in all. I'm getting a pintail drake and greenwing teal drake mounted out of the group we killed in Texas. He's trying to kill one of every species in North America.


----------



## Medicine Man (Feb 7, 2007)

My wife would NEVER go for this idea.. Wish I could..


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 7, 2007)

Believe me I know,  I got 5 there now and 5 more in the freezer.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Feb 7, 2007)

I JUST STARTED.  HAVE TO PINTAILS THERE KNOW CAN'T WAIY TO GET THEM BACK.


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 7, 2007)

Yup, I'm still need to get a pinner

I got a BWT, GWT, Canvasback, pair of Woodies, Golden Eye, pair of Ringers, Gadwald and I think that's it.


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 7, 2007)

I like the way you dad thinks, and i'll bet the taxidermist does too.  Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how many species of duck there are in North America?


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 7, 2007)

World wide

TOTAL = 125 + 26 + 7 = 158 Species
List includes 3 Extinct Species (Labrador Duck, Pink-headed Duck, Crested Shelduck). I have tried to pair the species from a collection perspective.

DUCKS (125)

1 African Black Duck # Anas sparsa
2 American Black Duck # Anas rubripes
3 Andean Duck # Oxyura ferruginea
4 Black-headed Duck # Heteronetta atricapilla
5 Blue Duck # Hymenolaimus malacorhynchus
6 Blue-billed Duck # Oxyura australis
7 Comb Duck # Sarkidiornis melanotos
8 Crested Duck # Anas specularioides
9 Falcated Duck # Anas falcata
10 Freckled Duck # Stictonetta naevosa
11 Gadwall Duck # Anas strepera
12 Garganey Duck # Anas querquedula
13 Harlequin Duck # Histrionicus histrionicus
14 Hartlaub's Duck # Pteronetta hartlaubii
15 Hawaiian Duck # Anas wyvilliana
16 Labrador Duck # Camptorhynchus labradorius
17 Lake Duck # Oxyura vittata
18 Laysan Duck # Anas laysanensis
19 Long-tailed Duck # Clangula hyemalis
20 Maccoa Duck # Oxyura maccoa
21 Mallard Duck # Anas platyrhynchos
22 Mandarin Duck # Aix galericulata
23 Maned Duck # Chenonetta jubata
24 Masked Duck # Oxyura dominica
25 Meller's Duck # Anas melleri
26 Mottled Duck # Anas fulvigula
27 Muscovy Duck # Cairina moschata
28 Musk Duck # Biziura lobata
29 Pacific Black Duck # Anas superciliosa
30 Philippine Duck # Anas luzonica
31 Pink-eared Duck # Malacorhynchus membranaceus
32 Pink-headed Duck # Rhodonessa caryophyllacea
33 Red-billed Duck # Anas erythrorhyncha
34 Ring-necked Duck # Aythya collaris
35 Ruddy Duck # Oxyura jamaicensis
36 Spectacled Duck # Anas specularis
37 Spot-billed Duck # Anas poecilorhyncha
38 Torrent Duck # Merganetta armata
39 Tufted Duck # Aythya fuligula
40 White-backed Duck # Thalassornis leuconotus
41 White-headed Duck # Oxyura leucocephala
42 White-winged Duck # Cairina scutulata
43 Wood Duck # Aix sponsa
44 Yellow-billed Duck # Anas undulata

45 Common Eider # Somateria mollissima
46 King Eider # Somateria spectabilis
47 Spectacled Eider # Somateria fischeri
48 Steller's Eider # Polysticta stelleri

49 Common Goldeneye # Bucephala clangula
50 Barrow's Goldeneye #Bucephala islandica
51 Bufflehead # Bucephala albeola

52 Auckland Islands Merganser # Mergus australis
53 Brazilian Merganser # Mergus octosetaceus
54 Common Merganser # Mergus merganser
55 Hooded Merganser # Lophodytes cucullatus
56 Red-breasted Merganser # Mergus serrator
57 Scaly-sided Merganser # Mergus squamatus
58 Smew # Mergellus albellus

59 Eaton's Pintail # Anas eatoni
60 Northern Pintail # Anas acuta
61 White-cheeked Pintail # Anas bahamensis
62 Yellow-billed Pintail # Anas georgica

63 Baer's Pochard # Aythya baeri
64 Canvasback # Aythya valisineria
65 Common Pochard # Aythya ferina
66 Ferruginous Pochard # Aythya nyroca
67 Hardhead # Aythya australis
68 Madagascar Pochard # Aythya innotata
69 Red-crested Pochard # Netta rufina
70 Redhead # Aythya americana
71 Rosy-billed Pochard # Netta peposaca
72 Southern Pochard # Netta erythrophthalma

73 African Pygmy-goose # Nettapus auritus
74 Cotton Pygmy-goose # Nettapus coromandelianus
75 Green Pygmy-goose # Nettapus pulchellus

76 Greater Scaup # Aythya marila
77 Lesser Scaup # Aythya affinis
78 New Zealand Scaup # Aythya novaeseelandiae

79 Black Scoter # Melanitta nigra
80 Surf Scoter # Melanitta perspicillata
81 White-winged Scoter # Melanitta deglandi

82 Australian Shelduck # Tadorna tadornoides
83 Common Shelduck # Tadorna tadorna
84 Crested Shelduck # Tadorna cristata
85 Paradise Shelduck # Tadorna variegata
86 Radjah Shelduck # Tadorna radjah
87 Ruddy Shelduck # Tadorna ferruginea
88 South African Shelduck # Tadorna cana

89 Australian Shoveler # Anas rhynchotis
90 Cape Shoveler # Anas smithii
91 Northern Shoveler # Anas clypeata
92 Red Shoveler # Anas platalea

93 Chubut Steamerduck # Tachyeres leucocephalus
94 Falkland Steamerduck # Tachyeres brachypterus
95 Flightless Steamerduck # Tachyeres pteneres
96 Flying Steamerduck # Tachyeres patachonicus

97 Baikal Teal # Anas formosa
98 Bernier's Teal # Anas bernieri
99 Blue-winged Teal # Anas discors
100 Brazilian Teal # Amazonetta brasiliensis
101 Brown Teal # Anas aucklandica
102 Cape Teal # Anas capensis
103 Chestnut Teal # Anas castanea
104 Cinnamon Teal # Anas cyanoptera
105 Common Teal # Anas crecca
106 Grey Teal # Anas gracilis
107 Hottentot Teal # Anas hottentota
108 Marbled Teal # Marmaronetta angustirostris
109 Puna Teal # Anas puna
110 Ringed Teal # Callonetta leucophrys
111 Salvadori's Teal # Salvadorina waigiuensis
112 Silver Teal # Anas versicolor
113 Speckled Teal # Anas flavirostris
114 Sunda Teal # Anas gibberifrons

115 Black-bellied Whistling-Duck # Dendrocygna autumnalis
116 Fulvous Whistling-Duck # Dendrocygna bicolor
117 Lesser Whistling-Duck # Dendrocygna javanica
118 Plumed Whistling-Duck # Dendrocygna eytoni
119 Spotted Whistling-Duck # Dendrocygna guttata
120 Wandering Whistling-Duck # Dendrocygna arcuata
121 West Indian Whistling-Duck # Dendrocygna arborea
122 White-faced Whistling-Duck # Dendrocygna viduata

123 American Wigeon # Anas americana
124 Chiloe Wigeon # Anas sibilatrix
125 Eurasian Wigeon # Anas penelope




GEESE (26)

1 Egyptian Goose # Alopochen aegyptiacus
2 Bar-headed Goose # Anser indicus
3 Bean Goose # Anser fabalis
4 Emperor Goose # Anser canagica
5 Greylag Goose # Anser anser
6 Pink-footed Goose # Anser brachyrhynchus
7 Ross's Goose # Anser rossii
8 Snow Goose # Anser caerulescens
9 Swan Goose # Anser cygnoides
10 White-fronted Greater Goose # Anser albifrons
11 White-fronted Lesser Goose # Anser erythropus
12 Magpie Goose # Anseranas semipalmata

13 Barnacle Goose # Branta leucopsis
14 Brent Goose # Branta bernicla
15 Canada Goose # Branta canadensis
16 Nene Goose # Branta sandvicensis
17 Red-breasted Goose # Branta ruficollis

18 Cape Barren Goose # Cereopsis novaehollandiae
19 Andean Goose # Chloephaga melanoptera
20 Ashy-headed Goose # Chloephaga poliocephala
21 Kelp Goose # Chloephaga hybrida
22 Ruddy-headed Goose # Chloephaga rubidiceps
23 Upland Goose # Chloephaga picta
24 Blue-winged Goose # Cyanochen cyanopterus
25 Orinoco Goose # Neochen jubata
26 Spur-winged Goose # Plectropterus gambensis




SWANS (7)

1 Mute Swan # Cygnus olor
2 Black Swan # Cygnus atratus
3 Black-necked Swan # Cygnus melanocorypha
4 Whooper Swan # Cygnus cygnus
5 Trumpeter Swan # Cygnus buccinator
6 Tundra Swan # Cygnus columbianus
7 Coscoroba Swan # Coscoroba coscoroba


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 7, 2007)

Black-bellied Whistling-Duck, Dendrocygna autumnalis 
Fulvous Whistling-Duck, Dendrocygna bicolor 
Bean Goose, Anser fabalis 
Pink-footed Goose, Anser brachyrhynchus (C) 
Greater White-fronted Goose, Anser albifrons 
Lesser White-fronted Goose, Anser erythropus (A) 
Emperor Goose, Chen canagica 
Snow Goose, Chen caerulescens 
Ross's Goose, Chen rossii 
Cackling Goose, Branta hutchinsii 
Canada Goose, Branta canadensis 
Brant, Branta bernicla 
Barnacle Goose, Branta leucopsis (A) 
Mute Swan, Cygnus olor (I) 
Trumpeter Swan, Cygnus buccinator 
Tundra Swan, Cygnus columbianus 
Whooper Swan, Cygnus cygnus 
Muscovy Duck, Cairina moschata 
Wood Duck, Aix sponsa 
Gadwall, Anas strepera 
Falcated Duck, Anas falcata (C) 
Eurasian Wigeon, Anas penelope 
American Wigeon, Anas americana 
American Black Duck, Anas rubripes 
Mallard, Anas platyrhynchos 
Mottled Duck, Anas fulvigula 
Spot-billed Duck, Anas poecilorhyncha (A) 
Blue-winged Teal, Anas discors 
Cinnamon Teal, Anas cyanoptera 
Northern Shoveler, Anas clypeata 
White-cheeked Pintail, Anas bahamensis (C) 
Northern Pintail, Anas acuta 
Garganey, Anas querquedula 
Baikal Teal, Anas formosa (C) 
Green-winged Teal, Anas crecca 
Canvasback, Aythya valisineria 
Redhead, Aythya americana 
Common Pochard, Aythya ferina 
Ring-necked Duck, Aythya collaris 
Tufted Duck, Aythya fuligula 
Greater Scaup, Aythya marila 
Lesser Scaup, Aythya affinis 
Steller's Eider, Polysticta stelleri 
Spectacled Eider, Somateria fischeri 
King Eider, Somateria spectabilis 
Common Eider, Somateria mollissima 
Harlequin Duck, Histrionicus histrionicus 
Labrador Duck, Camptorhynchus labradorius (E) 
Surf Scoter, Melanitta perspicillata 
White-winged Scoter, Melanitta fusca 
Black Scoter, Melanitta nigra 
Long-tailed Duck, Clangula hyemalis 
Bufflehead, Bucephala albeola 
Common Goldeneye, Bucephala clangula 
Barrow's Goldeneye, Bucephala islandica 
Smew, Mergellus albellus 
Hooded Merganser, Lophodytes cucullatus 
Common Merganser, Mergus merganser 
Red-breasted Merganser, Mergus serrator 
Masked Duck, Nomonyx dominicus 
Ruddy Duck, Oxyura jamaicensis


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 7, 2007)

The second list is of North America with a few of what might fly over.


----------



## sdduckman (Feb 7, 2007)

*Muddy Feet you have way too much time on ur hands*

I have a friend who shot a Eurasion Widgeon at Rhetts back in the early 80's.


----------



## d_white (Feb 7, 2007)

MuddyFeet needs to credit where he copy/pasted that from.


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 7, 2007)

Daniel, straight from the mind.............

of someone else.
Actually Higgins knew them by heart and sent them to me.

I actually had it saved on my computer, works gonna hate that.


----------



## d_white (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah.  Just wondering.  Saw that list posted on the fuge the other day.  Don't know where that guy got it either.


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 7, 2007)

all right, I've only got 153 left to go.  I've got an egytpian goose , spur windged goose, a woody, a mallard, and a canada.  maybe i'll pick the rest up next season.  Has anyone every taken all the remaing species?  Is there an orginazation that keeps up with this?


----------



## jcarter (Feb 7, 2007)

you forgot one....daffy duck.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 7, 2007)

*Would like to know....*

.....what taxidermist ya'll are using and does he give you a package deal, and or frequent flyer miles?  I got eniugh birds someone could pay off some taxes with maybe!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 7, 2007)

Learn it................live it................


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Feb 7, 2007)

i have my first greenhead in the shop right now


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 8, 2007)

Daniel, I think I got it from the same guy that had the huge trophy room on the 'fuge.  It's a good list but very unlikely for the average hunter to complete.  It's hard enought just to kill what's found in Georgia.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, he'll never get em all but gives him a reason to go on hunts. We use Rodney Casteel in Bolingbroke which is just south of Macon. This guy is the truth when it comes to taxidermy. He showed us his display room and wow, he's the best I've ever seen (which isn't many) but they can't look any better than that in my opinion. Now all his ducks are in full plume and are hand selected and he's gonna tell you when you walk in that most of the ducks hunters kill aren't gonna look like his but man he does some really great work. You guys should check him out if you want your ducks to look they are gonna fly off the wall.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 8, 2007)

I counted 34 that dad doesn't have that are ducks. I'm not counting the ones that are geese. He's going somewhere next year to get his harlequin. By the end of next year, I'm willing to bet he'll only have about 15 to get. He doesn't have two of the mergansers which are easy, widgeons which he will get, red head which he'll get, gadwall which he'll get, he's going after a cinnamon some time soon too. He's a man possessed right now when it comes to waterfowling.


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 8, 2007)

For the harley, I would go to Washington.  He could also knock out the cinny out that way also.  I can't remember the guide serive out there but go to the diver forum on the 'fuge and you'll see it.  He could easly knock out atleast 10 to 15 of what he wants.  I'll try to find the service out, he is the west coast version of Jeff @ Pitboss.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, that is what he was thinking until the guy that mounts our ducks told about a place in Alaska. He said the limit on harley's is 6 compared to 1 a day in Washington which almost guarantee's him a duck in plume. Plus the guy in Alaska is cheaper and he would get the scoters too. He still has to get a bunch of ducks on the eastern half of the US oddly enough. I think the guy in Washington is pretty jam up but he's expensive and dad can go to Alaska for cheaper not including airfare.


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.peninsulasportsman.com/

Alaska would be way better just have to plan for a longer trip because of how the weather can change.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2007)

Muddy Feet, have you been to Alaska? I have not and it's on my list. I would love to get more info on your trip...

FWIW, 

Dave Drewry is the man for Sea Ducks. He is also difficult to book a trip with. He is in high demand and stays booked up with repeat customers like myself.. 

The number of Sea Duck guides on the Puget is diminishing. It is not a do it yourself hunt. The area open to hunt and suitable for hunting is tough to learn. 

It is a beautiful place to go. I am hunting with Dave again in Dec. 07. Getting a Prime DrakeHarli is not difficult as Dave will not allow you to shoot until the bird has been evaluated to be a Mature, fully plumed Male. He also specializes in Scoters, Old Squaw and  Brant. 

The Harli limit in WA is one bird per season. You must have a SeaDuck card - apply before 10-31-07. If you want to shoot Pacific Brant, you need a card for those as well. 

For Cinnamon Teal, WA is iffy. I would choose a late season hunt in Utah, Southern California or the West Coast of Mexico to assure yourself success and a prime Specimen.... I have hunted all those areas and the Cinnamon Teal are not hard to get there. Always go to a place where the odds of success are highest for your target species.

As to the List of birds, some of the species are now closed to harvest and/or importation and are a pipe dream. 

The list of birds on the 'fuge came from my friend and mentor in MS. He has done it all with the exception of the Torrant Duck in Peru and he intends to kill that one in '07.

This Gentleman has over 600 mounted birds in his collection. It is an amazing building full of Waterfowl history. Most of the birds in the Museum were mounted by Pat.

Enjoy the Waterfowl Collecting bug, it is an addiction that has bitten me hard and repeatedly for many years.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2007)

*Bird Museum.....*

Here is some of Pat's collection.. I have spent hours here and have even watched some of the birds in the room meet their maker. Pat and I have hunted together since '88...


----------



## tcoker (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen a collection similar to that at a guys house in Kennesaw named Yancey Ferguson, boat load of money but very humble. he has taken all 27 species of north American ducks.  I'm not sure about his worldwide total but he's well into the 100's no doubt.  Buddy flew to China twice and then to Uzbekistan for 2 ducks then back home... Then again he also had 2 Marco Polo rams and a Bongo full body mounted. So that right there is more than I'll probably ever spend hunting in my lifetime, though I'm gonna try like wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty to.


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 9, 2007)

agarr, that's the same guy.  He is a very nice man and has some great stories.  I haven't been anywhere other than Georgia because of being in college but I done with that.  I want to go on the east coast with Jeff @ Pitboss and hit the west coast near Washington & Alaska.  I've been trying to plan for the future.  I've looked into all kinds of places and I've heard Dave was a great guide.  I know a few people that lived in Alaska and they hunted.  They are the ones that told me about the weather patterns.  Mr. Pat does have the best waterfowl collection and I've saved some of his pictures to use as reference photos for some of my future mounts.  It would be an honor being able to hunt with a 'fowler of his caliber so your pretty luck.  

Yup, he has some birds on his wall no man will ever get a chance to shoot much less see.  If I'm ever around his parts you bet I will knock on his door. 

Agarr, I'm sure your collection isn't too shabby either.....I've seen those band pictures.....


----------



## Nitro (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a few............


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 5 different species on the wall now. Hopin my trip to Argentina produces a few more to add to it. Also have two pintails at the taxidermist now


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Feb 12, 2007)

*Duck Species Collected*

My goal is to collect a pair of all 32 species of North American Ducks.  So far I have collected 24, with 8 more left.   To date I have got 19 pairs mounted and 5 species still at the taxi. I started collecting back in 1991 when I completed high school, however I went duck hunting for the first time back in 1979 at the age of 5 and have been hooked ever since.  All of my early duck hunting was done in Georgia, in 1997 I ventured out to Katy Texas to hunt pintails.  Back then the limit was 3 a day and 6 of us got or limits.  The next season I returned back to Texas to hunt on the gulf coast to get redheads, buffleheads, and several others.  In 1998 I went to Arkansas for my first time and have been back 5 or 6 times since.  Later that season I traveled to Melbourne Florida to pursue wigeon, bluewing teal, and mottle ducks.  All three were taken but the mottle was hit too hard for mounting purposes.  The blind where we hunted was facing the space shuttle Columbia.  Pretty cool to hunt and see history in the making.  1999  the adventure was the coast of North Carolina for sea ducks.  I was able to get surf and black scoters here along with a big mature tundra swan.  For several years I hunted locally and then in 2005 the excursion was to Washington for the harlequin, white wing scoter and barrows goldeneye.  I got everything, but the harlequin was the real trophy sporting double bands and later to find out he was 11years old.  In 2006 my journey led me to Southern California for cinnamon teal and shovelers.  This year I went to the Eastern shore of Maryland to bag oldsquaw with trophy sprigs.  Over the years I have hunted in Oklahoma and Alabama but didn't harvest any species that I didn't already have.  In the future I would like to journey to Alaska, Florida, Maine, Argentina, and Great Britian.


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Feb 12, 2007)

*Ducks*

Here is the list of all the ducks that I have. 

1)Mallard                                           13)Lesser Scaup
2)Wood Duck                                    14)Greater Scaup
3)Gadwall                                          15)Ring Neck
4)Wigeon                                           16)Barrows Goldeneye
5)Pintail                                              17)Bufflehead
6)Bluwing Teal                                  18)Canvasback
7)Greenwing Teal                             19)Ruddy
8)Cinnamon Teal                               20)Black Scoter
9)Northern Shoveler                         21)Whitewing Scoter
10)Black Duck                                    22)Surf Scoter
12)Red Head                                      23)Hooded Mergansar
                                                             24)Oldsquaw

Ducks left to collect.
1)Mottle
2)King Eider
3)Common Eider
4)Blackbelly Whistling duck
5)Fulvous Whistling duck
6)Common Goldeneye
7)Red Breasted Merganser
8)Common Merganser

I hope some day to have a designated trophy room to have all my trophys, duck calls, old shell boxes, antique old working decoys (mostly masons), Duck liquor bottle decanters and the rest of my collection.


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 12, 2007)

GADUCKTHRASHER said:


> Here is the list of all the ducks that I have.
> 
> 
> Ducks left to collect.
> ...




#1, #4, #5 in FLA
#2, #3, #6, #7, #8 in WASH

easy....   You could knock that out in a season.

Congrats on the great collection.


----------

